# '04 Big Brakes!!!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:willy: :willy: I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO USE A COMPUTER!!! :willy: :willy: 
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO PUT PICS ON THIS SITE?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

1. Upload your digital pics to a place like http://www.photobucket.com

2. Once your pics are there, open a new browser window, then begin to write your gtoforum.com message. Right above the area your typed text appears in -- there's a little icon that looks like a green mountain with a yellow sky (LSD trip, I know). Just press that icon and it'll ask what URL your photo is at.

Seriously, once you figure this out -- it's as simple as adding a smiley face icon to your posts.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks very much!!! I'll try this and hopefully I'll have some awesome pics!! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

[








ITS A FRIGGIN MIRACLE!!!!! Man that was a lot of work for this! If you are interested in these let me know, you must run a 17" wheel to install these but they look and perform awesome!! I need as many replies as possible (so tell your friends) cause if we get enough I can get them CHEAP!!! Email me with questions, thanks Steve A.
[email protected]
arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> 1. Upload your digital pics to a place like http://www.photobucket.com
> 
> 2. Once your pics are there, open a new browser window, then begin to write your gtoforum.com message. Right above the area your typed text appears in -- there's a little icon that looks like a green mountain with a yellow sky (LSD trip, I know). Just press that icon and it'll ask what URL your photo is at.
> 
> Seriously, once you figure this out -- it's as simple as adding a smiley face icon to your posts.


BTW, your awesome!!!!!! Thanks a bunch for your help. :cheers If you need ANYTHING for your goat I'll sell it to you at MY COST!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Why !7's only*

Why must we have 17's only? Do they make a kit for 18' wheels?

Thanks! They look great.

jb arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

YES THEY DO!! Let me get those pics (now that I know how!!  )


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You're welcome. Troy or one of the moderators wrote a really nice "how to" in the help section once. If I could do it, anybody can.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon Baumgardner said:


> Why must we have 17's only? Do they make a kit for 18' wheels?
> 
> Thanks! They look great.
> 
> jb arty:



















How does this look?!?!?! :cool


----------



## JuniorCruzer (Mar 28, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested, please let me know what the costs will be. I may do this before I get into the go fast goodies.

Jon


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The preliminary price is 1900.00 drop shipped..... if I can get enough people I should be able to get it around 1600-ish... :cheers
BTW, I just ordered a set of 05 brakes and plan to find out the EXACT differences between 04's and 05's..... I'll keep ya'll posted. :cheers


----------

